# Ovulation signs after ovulation



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anybody had egg white cm (sorry tmi) after ovulation? I was sure I had ovulated on Monday but then this has turned up today? Totally confused? X


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Missy,

The egg white mucous is usually an indication that you are fertile. EWCM comes from an oestrogen increase. That usually happens several days prior to ovulation. But it also happens about a week after ovulation. So seeing EWCM again at that time is not unusual .
Some cervical fluid after ovulation is possible because the corpus luteum, though its main function is to produce progesterone, produces oestrogen in small amounts. This may cause you to see some fertile-looking cervical fluid, even after ovulation. Some women also notice some fertile-looking cervical fluid just before menstruation .
EWCM occurs as a response to increases in oestrogen levels. About a week after you ovulate, you may have another increase in oestrogen, but this increase is not quite as high as what occurs during ovulation. Oestrogen and progesterone levels increase to help thicken the lining of your uterus in preparation for implantation. When this happens, you might notice a second patch of EWCM. This is not necessarily typical, but it is also not unusual.
Some women will have an increase in LH, which shows up as a positive ovulation test and have fertile cervical mucus, but then because of stress, illness or some other factor, not actually ovulate. If you do not have a clear thermal shift on your chart or you are not sure if you have in fact ovulated, it is best to consider this type of cervical fluid a sign of fertility .
Hope it helps.

Delia.


----------

